# Jumped the Shark...



## Dcompton (Jul 26, 2013)

Okay so not really "jumped" the shark...more like "shot" the shark.finally got to take my new Canick Shark 55FC out to the farm and recycle some water filled sofa cans and some evil, rabid flower pots. I gotta say I LOVE this little machine! The CZ clone low slide is like butter and the ported barrel negates the recoil down to where my pregant little wife was giggling while sending 9mm downrange. Put a couple hundred through the Shark of various brass and steel...she ate it all. Shooting a smidge to the left at 15 yards so i need to drift the rear sights a bit but i didn't have an allen wrench. Pics are below...enjoy!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice!

I also enjoy shooting ported pistols (I have some ported Glocks). 
If I wasn't so deeply invested in Glocks, I think I'd be looking for a pistol just like yours.

Congrats!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

That is wayyyyyy cool! Might I ask, how much did it set you back? I read an article on the Canik, and decided that if I ever see one, I will buy it. Some good pistols coming out of Turkey.


----------



## Dcompton (Jul 26, 2013)

A little over $400 from buds online. I picked up the G10 grips from Hogue...they are standard CZ75 pattern.


----------

